# TTOC membership display and access



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

How do I display my TT owners club badge and number in the forum pages as shown with other members,,Could access to all areas please be activated,,,,,Thanks,Steve. Web member W00268


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There you go


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> There you go


 Thanks northern tribesman, much appreciated.


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Any chance you can do the same for me please, chaps?!

Been a TTOC member since last October and just not got around to updating my profile, and also have not been able to reply to PM's yet from other members......

My TTOC membership number is 02124

Cheers!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

```
[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02124&user=londonblade[/img]
```
Copy and paste that into your signature and then post in the new member thread HEREand i'lll sort it for you


----------

